# IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

*Here are the labels, product should be available in the next few weeks:*

Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool labels, any estimate on price? The inclusion of Stevia is interesting.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Cool labels, any estimate on price? The inclusion of Stevia is interesting.



Thanks!

A 28 serving jug will probably be around the $30 range.

Stevia a natural herbal sweetener, better/healthier than using chemicals.

the goal here was:

a HIGH quality, pure whey isolate
great tasting (seriously)
mixes with a spoon
zero sugar/fat & 1 carb

Sure you can find cheaper (as in $) products, but you get what you pay for, and that is fact. If you're going to spend all of that time working out than put a high quality whey protein in your body to re-build those muscles!

At this time there are no plans for additional flavors, but all 3 taste great.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2008)

what about a night time blend like straight casein?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> what about a night time blend like straight casein?



nope, but you can blend the whey isolate with a cup of milk!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)

the final approval on labels has been made, I expect this out in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2008)

Update: expecting this very soon, its being "made" now...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2008)

^^^


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

Soup yet?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2008)

soon...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2008)

from very soon to soon... is a step backwards


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> from very soon to soon... is a step backwards



I know, this stuff takes time, and sometimes there are unforeseen delays, but I assure you that it is being made as I post this, and _should_ be shipping next week. 

I think everyone will be very impressed with this product, it's the highest quality whey isolate, tastes great, and you can mix it with a spoon, also being sweetened with Stevia (an herb), is an added bonus - no chemicals.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2008)

Next week, COOL!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Next week, COOL!



I am trying to be optimistic, honestly I have no control.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2008)

Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## nni (Aug 17, 2008)

good stuff!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2008)

When I run out of my current stuff.  I will buy some, just give me a good shipping rate dammit.


----------



## quark (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet! Posting so I get a notification it's shipping! Let us know Prince.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2008)

it just arrived in today..


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Prince, would you recommend this stuff over Isopure?  Is it on the same level?

I'm looking for the 100% purest protein I can find, because most of them mess up my stomach.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> Hey Prince, would you recommend this stuff over Isopure?  Is it on the same level?
> 
> I'm looking for the 100% purest protein I can find, because most of them mess up my stomach.



Yes, but IML is better.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2008)

We now have the Whey Protein ready for purchase from the IronMagLabs website.

Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## quark (Aug 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> We now have the Whey Protein ready for purchase from the IronMagLabs website.
> 
> Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure



Sweet! I'm in for two!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2008)

So, are you going to offer deep discounts to long time IM members, Mods, and the elderly? 
(2 outta 3 ain't bad)


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Sweet! I'm in for two!



Thanks for your order, I will include sample packets of the Chocolate and Strawberry whey.


----------



## quark (Aug 23, 2008)

Great, thanks Prince!


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Cant weight to try that flavor*

Im a huge fan of this protein and the new flavor should add more reason to why drinking it is so fun......I also the vanilla it taste great....send samples please pm me to links thanks lol


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Any frre protein samples??/*



Aaron111 said:


> Im a huge fan of this protein and the new flavor should add more reason to why drinking it is so fun......I also the vanilla it taste great....send samples please pm me to links thanks lol



just asking
 like try the products and i will  by some samples too   lo l lolo


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 14, 2008)

*How Tasty is The All New Iron Mags Essence EFA pROTEIN*



Aaron111 said:


> just asking
> like try the products and i will  by some samples too   lo l lolo


WONDERING if any could comment on the all new IRON MAG EFA protein here please confirm.............adding it sounds like a really awesome supplement  

to try it how much whey is in it>>. any one please confirm


----------



## Bawdybuilder (Nov 4, 2008)

I think i will have a go at this one


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 4, 2008)

Aaron111 said:


> WONDERING if any could comment on the all new IRON MAG EFA protein here please confirm.............adding it sounds like a really awesome supplement
> 
> to try it how much whey is in it>>. any one please confirm



try a quick search. a couple of us have written our opinions on this product. truthfully all of us who have tried it liked it and have started using it.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2009)

Move this if you wish.  I cant find the thread.

IronMagLab's Whey Protein is one of the best products Ive used and Ill tell you why.  

The macros are perfect for my cut.  It has NO fat, 1 carb, and 26g of protein PER SCOOP.  Most of us are used to using 2 scoops, so thats over 50 grams of protein in a sitting without the added calories.

You wont need that fat anyhow cuz somehow, IronMagLab's Whey Protein is surprisingly sweet.  It may be cuz of the Stevia thats in the ingredients which I am sure works as a sweetener, but its just enough to ward off any cardboard taste.

Mixing is a breeze.  Although, I NEVER use a blender cuz of all the added air, I use a spoon for 1 scoop and a wisk with a round handle for 2 scoops.  This protein mixes fast, instantizes with the best of them and has the least clumps whether its mixed with milk or water after 10 seconds of stir or shake.  Unlike other brands like IsoPure, there are no suds of air at the top of the shake or oddly discovered solids at the bottom of the glass.  Ironmags also isnt thick, unlike Probolic's protein.  Sure its a shake, but its not suppose to have the viscosity of syrup!

The only drawback of IronMagLab's Whey Protein is the slow delivery, but thats UPS for ya.  I would suggest to use USPS for future deliveries.  I have had first hand experience with USPS using boxes larger and heavier than Ironmags.  Cheaper, faster delivery, and they work on Saturdays!  Because of the slow delivery, I was forced to buy the other two products listed above while waiting for my delivery.

I suppose I can mix the Ironmag protein into this less than perfect protein to off set the lousiness.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the feedback, glad you like it. 

Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## nkira (Mar 23, 2009)

Sad..... I can't order.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> Sad..... I can't order.



i know, thats like 1000 rupels for you


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

Prince,

will you ever begin selling in larger quanities?

2 lbs wouldn't last me a month.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Prince,
> 
> will you ever begin selling in larger quanities?
> 
> 2 lbs wouldn't last me a month.



Bodybuilding.com is going to be carrying the whey protein very soon, I may look into a 5lb jug if the 2lb sells well with them.


----------



## nkira (Mar 23, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i know, thats like 1000 rupels for you



No, not that. Prince only ships to USA & by the time it reaches the price would skyrocket cos of all the bull shit taxation my country has.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2009)

*NOW AVAILABLE AT BODYBUILDING.COM >>*
IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate - With Stevia!


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 24, 2010)

I've heard of a few members making desert items with their proteins..Have you tried anything like that with your protein?  Just wondering how it holds up


----------



## dsc123 (May 11, 2010)

is this whey protein, suitable for my bulk, or do you recommened another type?


----------



## PhysicalEvolutio (May 24, 2010)

*Suspect Protein....*

So how was this protein filtrated and where does it come from (which country)
Brands are often offering products that are too good to be true and this looks like another one, a protein that looks great on the label though doesn't absorb because of filtration method budget cuts. 

Check out Syn-Tec's Protein Guide, they go over all of this really well..


----------



## bio-chem (May 24, 2010)

PhysicalEvolutio said:


> So how was this protein filtrated and where does it come from (which country)
> Brands are often offering products that are too good to be true and this looks like another one, a protein that looks great on the label though doesn't absorb because of filtration method budget cuts.
> 
> Check out Syn-Tec's Protein Guide, they go over all of this really well..



I've used this product and can vouch for it's results. this mixes easily, tastes great and works.


----------



## SiennaMein (Jun 2, 2010)

Aaron111 said:


> Im a huge fan of this protein and the new flavor should add more reason to why drinking it is so fun......I also the vanilla it taste great....send samples please pm me to links thanks lol



According to me you can take it as a supplement with some work out in the morning.


----------



## deathnote (Nov 1, 2010)

hi  like to know were i can find more info on this  thanks

deathnote


----------



## quark (Nov 1, 2010)

Here. Good Stuff!


----------



## stevedav (Jan 24, 2011)

I think this great stuff for those who are interesting to improve their fitness and shapes...


----------



## kajal123 (Feb 9, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I've used this product and can vouch for it's results. this mixes easily, tastes great and works.


Hello friends,,,,,kajal here,,,I think this great stuff for those who are interesting to improve their fitness and shapes...so good thought,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## walterplans (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome products! Is this available with discounts?


----------



## suppRatings (Apr 27, 2011)

stuff tastes so good


----------



## Gablino (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for device


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

Agrees


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

Any shipping issues?


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Amino89 said:


> Cool labels, any estimate on price? The inclusion of Stevia is interesting.


for a minute i thought he said Sativa lol..


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 21, 2012)

Kool!


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 26, 2012)

Proteins i need to buy i new optimum nutrition mass gainer lolz


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

woo hoo


----------



## Alda (Feb 10, 2012)

Both flavors taste good.


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm posting in an old thread, but I need to bump this.
I ordered the dutch chocolate IronMagLabs protein. It tastes good and arrived in 2 days. With the elite member discount it is a great deal. I will be switching to this from Optimum nutrition.


----------



## jonathan2340 (Jul 7, 2012)

Whey protein isolate from ironmaglabs is the best post workout supplement. I personally take this supplement and found is really effective and powerful to build muscle. I will prefer this supplement to everyone in postworkout supplements. Thanks for this information. Keep it up.


----------



## Chiro Flex (Dec 28, 2013)

I LOVE their isolate. So good!


----------



## ella1985 (Mar 31, 2015)

Gonna try them too. Vanila is my preferred too.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 20, 2015)

cool 

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

